# R u feeling shy fear etc when talking to good looking girls ?



## ameyyy (Mar 15, 2012)

I was born without this part of brain (i think)... I feel shy n fear to talk to good looking girls in my class. Also when they seriously str me i feel confused n uncomfortable .......please help me girls to overcome this fear
i am more like simple town boy


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I think most of the guys on here do, no worries  Also technically its normal for young people.

Personally I'd love for girls to stare. Getting a chance to meet one or talk with one would be even better.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel shy when talking to anyone who's good looking =[ I guess you just have to realize that they are just a regular person and not someone to be intimidated by.


----------



## Mind in Flight (Feb 24, 2012)

I wish it was limited to good looking girls :b


----------



## EmergencyChocolate (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes I am afraid to talk to good looking girls, and I am a girl. I feel like girls are always judging me based on how I look, how I act, etc etc. Talking to guys is so much more comfortable for me, thus I have plenty of guy friends.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Odd thing for me, sometimes girls, even the super cute ones, don't trigger any shyness. Now, this is usually only when I don't want anything from them or I don't sense fear from them.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I actually hate any attention from any girls at this point in my life.
It makes me feel extremely awkward.
I hate it.
I guess when the right girl comes along I won't feel that :3


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Where I work at, usually friday nights we get a lot of college students coming in buying clothes and making ridiculous outfits with them for theme parties that are going on at or near my campus and several cute girls come in. A lot of them are sorority chicks. I probably let a lot of the girls down when they do come through my cashier line because I don't really make conversation with them plus I'd look like a moron if I tried. I'm as much fun as a stick to these girls. Freakin SA


----------

